# Cohiba Sublimes?



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Has anyone heard anything about this smoke? Sounds like a yummy maduro from what I've gathered.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

my own personal experiance was not great, the cigars that were gifted to me i believe were not real.
I have heard both stellar reviews, as well as similar to mine. i think that the potential for falsios is massive like any cohiba EL cigar

from what i know after speaking to a distributor directly the first boxes of these just landed this past week at a few locations, so be wary if you've been buying. I only know of 2 sources that have these that are legit at the moment at highly inflated prices :gn 

the buzz is H U G E about this cigar, people are saying this is the best cigar to come out of havana this year, but till i get my hands on enough to taste i will remain a sceptic.


----------



## Mayor (Dec 31, 1999)

Arnaldo Ovalles Brinones said it was the best cigar Cuba has produced in 20 years!
I know they are $$$$


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

DaveC said:


> from what i know after speaking to a distributor directly the first boxes of these just landed this past week at a few locations, so be wary if you've been buying. I only know of 2 sources that have these that are legit at the moment at highly inflated prices :gn
> .


At the LOLH wayyyyy back in october I asked about these and Bruce pulls one out his cigar case and shows me  I dont know how he does 
it 

Its bigger than you imagine, that thing is a LOG- better clear your afternoon off to smoke it


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

The wait is on.....  

Have heard a lot of the hype,I'd like to see for myself. :w


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

i had a pre-release from a reliable source back on october 1st....it was way too fresh to make an opinion also i had only that one, so again its not fair to give a full opinion..i will say i found it rather mild or should i say medium not very strong, more in line with the siglos not compareble in strengh to the dc..i;d say a disapointment especially with the price tag.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

$800 a box? Is that the going price for these puppies? I hate to say it, but I just can't equate $800 with one box of dried leaves.


----------



## InfrnalSky (Apr 24, 2004)

I have heard from a friend of mine who frequents Cuba fairly often that he spoke with the roller Hamlet. Hamlet said that these are probably the best cigars to come out of Cuba to date. Pretty big for somebody who is one of the best rollers around.

As for the prices, I would expect these to come down to around $600 or so.

Eddie


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm sure they will be great cigars, but why rush to get them now? Wait a few months and the price will come down, and you can get some with a little age. Just my two cents.


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

I just received an ad from a Swiss vendor. Only $939 per box, shipping excluded, of course.

Maybe Jr Cigars will come out with a JR Alternative, he he.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

jimmy said:


> yeah i saw that too. anybody thinking about splitting some of these?
> jimmy
> :tpd:


Good price! :tpd:


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

You can see the picture of mine in the Photo Gallery. Have not tried them yet though...


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

640.00 a box is more reasonable, but I'm still going to wait. Everyones tastes are different, but my experience with all L.E.'s has been they are not impressive at all young. Some were downright awful. After a couple years though, some of these awful sticks transform into great smokes. I've seen others mention that they think larger ring guage cigars age slower. Possibly because the tobacco in the middle gets less oxygen and oxygen speeds up the aging process. I agree with this theory. Of course there are exceptions to the rule. J.L. #2's taste good young and have a large ring guage, but you don't know how long the tobacco sat before being rolled. Anyway, I may grab a couple singles to try but I think I'll wait on getting a box. Of course if you are planning on aging them that works too, but I still think the price will come down more in the future, and they will be closer to smoking age.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> 640.00 a box is more reasonable, but I'm still going to wait. Everyones tastes are different, but my experience with all L.E.'s has been they are not impressive at all young. Some were downright awful. After a couple years though, some of these awful sticks transform into great smokes.


YIKES!!

HOLY SMOKES Batman!! [Literaly]
A little too rich for my tastes. I'm a bit more of a bargain shopper. I liked the Cohiba DC EL a lot, but I was able to wait & lucky enough to find some at "sale" prices before I bought them.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> YIKES!!
> 
> HOLY SMOKES Batman!! [Literaly]
> A little too rich for my tastes. I'm a bit more of a bargain shopper. I liked the Cohiba DC EL a lot, but I was able to wait & lucky enough to find some at "sale" prices before I bought them.


Thats a perfect example Mo. I really was not that impressed with that cigar, but the one you sent that had a little more age was pretty darn good. They were 700 or 800 a box when they first came out also.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Thats a perfect example Mo. I really was not that impressed with that cigar, but the one you sent that had a little more age was pretty darn good. They were 700 or 800 a box when they first came out also.


I found them on sale (frm a reputable source) for 399 euro a year ago. I figure that the Sublimes will come down in price as well.


----------

